# First kill with this shooter



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Took this little guy this morning with my HDPE shooter from can opener.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Nice kill man. That nutter looks a little goofy haha.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I shot him once behind the shoulder an it went in and the second shot I hit him between the eyes


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

So thats why the dazed look! LOL


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

What ammo did ya use ?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice shot !


----------



## wolf98 (Mar 2, 2014)

good shot man i.m jealous of you squirrels taste awesome


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Aawwww...he's sweepin'

Nice shot


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Good shot..those guys are hard to hit because they keep movin...


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

36 cal lead


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting. I was amazed when you said HDPE I had to expand the picture. It looks like wood grain at first glance!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting. That fellow should make a decent meal.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Great shot Michael!


----------

